
Ask HN: Do you enjoy voice interactions with your devices? - julienreszka
When does it work for you?<p>Personally I use it to set a destination in maps and to set an alarm time but that&#x27;s pretty much it...<p>Most of the type otherwise it feels pretty weird. Why is that? 
Is it because the tech isn&#x27;t well integrated yet to our apps? 
What apps do you wish to see take advantage of voice more?
======
howard941
I use it for the limited menu selections my car supports and usually have to
repeat myself 3 or 4 times before it gets it right. I also use it for texts
because it's less aggravating than the awful on screen keyboard. Enjoyment and
pleasure don't enter into it, it's just barely better than the other available
UIs.

------
cimmanom
Ugh, no, never.

At home I like silence around me and not having to speak.

While commuting it’s a privacy issue even if I liked it or could be heard
clearly.

At the office it’d be rude and most things are faster with a keyboard anyway.

That said, I’m an outlier. My intuition is that voice interactions are for
people who strongly prefer interacting with people rather than things.

I suppose they’re also potentially useful for hands-free operation. If they
actually work.

------
Dduuggrr
I'm a little bit paranoid. All devices have voice interaction programs turned
off. Microphones have tape on it...

------
Piskvorrr
Mismatch...mismatch...no network...mismatch...well if I have to correct every
word thrice, might as well type it.

------
return0
i set reminders with it. doing that through siri is actually faster than the
manual way. all other tasks are easier/faster to do with a UI, that's why they
feel weird .

